# Temperatursensor, wo platzieren?



## huntertech (10. Oktober 2009)

1. Bei der Alphacool Heatmaster Lüftersteuerung liegen ja drei Temperatursensoren dabei. Jetzt möchte ich damit die Gehäuse-Innentemperatur (vom Lancool K62), die GPU-Temperatur und die CPU-Temperatur ausmessen. Da ich aber keine Ahnung habe, wie und vorallem wo man diese Lüfter dann platziert, brauche ich da jetzt ne kleine Beratung  

Beim ersten Sensor würde ich den einfach das Kabel an die Decke kleben (im Gehäuse) und dann den Sensor mittig rumbaumeln lasen. Geht das so? Oder zeigt er aufgrund des Luftstroms dann zu niedrige Werte an?

Da ich mir entweder die HD 5870 oder HD 5850 verbaue und direkt mit der EKL Alpenföhn Heidi kaufe, will ich den Kühler natürlich nicht abmontieren und würde dann den Sensor einfach mit etwas Tesa-Band auf die Rückseite kleben, da wo die Leiterbahnen zusammenlaufen. Wie viel Grad Celsius muss ich dann inetwa abziehen, damit die GPU-Temperatur rauskommt?

Und beim CPU-Sensor würde ich den dann auf die CPU-Kleben, Wärmeleitpaste drauf und dann den Prolimatek Megahalems drüber. Geht das so? Oder stört der Sensor die Wärmeübertragung (deutlich) oder lässt den Megahalems garnicht richtig aufsitzen? Oder zeigt er aufgrund der WLP die ihn umgibt etwas völlig falsches an? Falls es so ist, wo muss er dann hin?


Danke schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

Nie einen Sensor zwischen CPU und Kühler legen, das geht nicht gut!

Ich würde den Sensor nicht rumbaumeln lassen, sondern einfach irgendwo fixieren. Dann kann der auch nicht in nen Lüfter baumeln oder so.

Am besten am Kühler mit Wärmeleitkleber montieren, beim CPU Kühler sollte sich das als rel. einfach gestalten, bei der Graka wird es je nach schwieriger oder leichter. Einfach mit Tesa festkleben ist keine Idee, also einfach eine Stelle am Kühler suchen, an die du leicht hinkommst und die auch rel. nah an der GPU ist, dort mit Wärmeleitkleber fixieren.

Von diesen Sensoren halte ich aber nicht sonderlich viel, denn damit man mit denen genaue Werte hinbekommt (wie warm die entsprechende Komponente wirklich ist) muss man das ziemlich genau berechnen (Wärmewiderstand etc.), deswegen vieleicht auch nach ner Lüfterregelung schauen, die per USB die Temperaturen zusätzlich auslesen kann mithilfe eines Programms auf dem PC, denn dann ist eine gute Regelung möglich.


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei welcher "echten" Temperatur welche Temp beim Sensor anliegt lässt sich ja mit etwas ausprobieren herausfinden, da investiere ich dann auch mal ne Stunde für 


Wieso WL-Kleber? Geht nicht auch WL-Paste? Und warum nicht mit Thesa?

Und bei den Kühlern liegt ja immer eine Platte auch der CPU/GPU auf, kann man da nicht einfach dann auf der anderen Seite der Platte (also die, die nicht aufliegt) den Sensor draufkleben? Da müsste die Temp ja Nahe an der "echten" Temp liegen oder?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

Weil der Wärmeleitkleber wie sein Name schon sagt die Eigenschaften der Wärmeleitpaste und der des Klebers vereint. Natürlich kannst du den Sensor auch mit Pattex ankleben und dann WLP hinschmieren, so hat man halt alles in einem und der Kleber löst sich bei höheren Temperaturen sicherlich nicht.

Tesa geht meiner Meinung nach viel zu schnell ab, Gewebeklebeband ist da besser.


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

Weil der Wärmeleitkleber wie sein Name schon sagt die Eigenschaften der Wärmeleitpaste und der des Klebers vereint. Natürlich kannst du den Sensor auch mit Pattex ankleben und dann WLP hinschmieren, so hat man halt alles in einem und der Kleber löst sich bei höheren Temperaturen sicherlich nicht.

Tesa geht meiner Meinung nach viel zu schnell ab, Gewebeklebeband ist da besser.


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2009)

Welchen WLK kannst du denn empfehlen?


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

Weiß ich nicht, ich nehm den vom Geschäft immer, ist umsonst. 

Schau einfach mal bei Reichelt oder Pollin, die haben sicherlich etwas da. Vieleicht findest du etwas unter der Kategorie, ich kann jetzt aber nicht schnell suchen, denn ich surfe gerade über EDGE und das ist ist elendig langsam, in ein paar Wochen kommt wieder der DSL Anschluss. -.-


----------



## huntertech (11. Oktober 2009)

In den Videos von den PCGH-Tests wird es aber auch immer mit Tesa-Band festgeklebt fällt mir grad mal so ein


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja für kurzfristige tests aber langfristig ist wlk schon ok.
Ich habe meinen einfach zwischen den Kührippen de jeweilgen Kühlers.
Einer liegt auf dem Pc boden gut versteckt.


----------



## huntertech (12. Oktober 2009)

Und das funktioniert zwischen den Kühlrippen? Ist das auf der Oberseite der Backplate bzw. auf einer Heatpipe nicht besser?

Und ich habe jetzt einen Kleber gefunden, ist ne Mischung aus der Arctic Silver 5 und einem Kleber eben in zwei Tuben.


----------



## rabit (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja bei mir funktioniert es ich habe sogar ein zwischen den Rams da isset ja auch eng einfach dazwischen geschoben.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich damit nur die Lüfter des Case steuere.
Um Graka und Cpu zu kühlen würde ich  die Sensoren professioneller anbringen.


----------



## Goldfinger (12. Oktober 2009)

Da hätte ich mal eben ne frage. Wenn ich meinen Sensor an die Kühlrippen des passiven NB-Kühlers am Mainboard klebe wie genau ist dann dieser Wert?
Ich lese mit Everest und mittles Sensor meine NB Temp aus und habe eine Differenz von 15C°.
Ist es so das sich der passivkühler aussen stärker aufheizt oder stimmt die Temp die Everest mir zeigt nicht so ganz?


----------



## huntertech (12. Oktober 2009)

wird wohl kaum außer wärmer sein als innen


----------



## Goldfinger (12. Oktober 2009)

aber wie kommt es denn das der Sensor auf dem Kühler mehr C° anzeigt als der NB-Sensor?


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2009)

Messfehler. Ganz einfach. 

Der Kühler stellt für die Abwärme der CPU ein "Widerstand" dar, er muss auch kühler sein als die CPU, ansonsten könnte er die CPU ja gar nicht kühlen sondern er würde sie aufheizen.


----------



## rabit (12. Oktober 2009)

Logisch korrekt!
Das schlechte ist das diese Sensoren keine 2 Punkt Kalibrierung haben.
Also Schätzeisen...


----------



## huntertech (12. Oktober 2009)

2-Punkt-Was?


----------



## rabit (12. Oktober 2009)

2 Punkt Kalibrierung.
Das bedeutet man macht einen ofset quasi exakt (1.Punkt) 0° Grad einstellen und (2.Punkt) z.B 150°einstellen somit ist das Ding eingestellt.


----------



## huntertech (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof 


Welche Lüftersteuerung kann denn auch ohne Sensoren, also nur mit der Software auch nach Temperaturen regeln? Kennt ihr da ne gute?


----------



## rabit (12. Oktober 2009)

Speedfan!


----------



## huntertech (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja, stimmt ; Ganz vergessen


----------

